

Kinect + Javascript: Control webpages with gestures (MIT Media Lab) - aaronzinman
http://vimeo.com/17180651
We have the Microsoft Kinect talking to Javascript with some Computer Vision recognizing basic gestures.<p>You can directly read out the Kinect data, or use our high-level gesture events. On any web page!<p>See the demo video at http://vimeo.com/17180651<p>The source is available at http://github.com/doug/depthjs
======
motters
Nice, although I'm not sure that this method of navigation will catch on. You
can also do this with stereo vision, although at a higher computational cost.
For example, here's an overhead view of a point cloud from a stereo camera
(Minoru webcam):

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQPIm2Kw5kc>

One possible useful gesture based form of navigation might be to use a hand
wave in order to change viewports.

~~~
kolywater
Thanks! Our current gesture set is more focused on showing what's possible so
far and inspiring some new ideas. Navigating the web is only one application
of the framework we built - we envision all sorts of applications that run in
the browser, from games to specific utilities for specific sites. The great
part is that now web developers who specialize in Javascript can work with the
Kinect without having to learn any special languages or code. We're hoping
this allows a new set of interactions beyond what we first developed.

------
chrischen
So can this be done with just a regular camera without depth perception?

~~~
aaronzinman
Right now its Kinect only--but it's called DepthJS versus KinectJS because
we'll eventually infer depth using web cams.

------
anmol
a) this is wicked cool b) in person, these guys are rockstars, esp aaron

